# 2016 Yamaha YT660EDJ



## KingCobra (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi,

Just found this snowblower for sale in Canada but I've never seen this model before? I thought they only sold the YT624 here and the YT660 in Europe?

Any differences? The parts must be the same I guess...

Thanks


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

KingCobra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just found this snowblower for sale in Canada but I've never seen this model before? I thought they only sold the YT624 here and the YT660 in Europe?
> 
> ...


They are the same model measured in different units.

YT624 = 6HP and 24 inches
YT660 = 6HP and 60 cm


----------



## KingCobra (Jan 11, 2022)

billy said:


> They are the same model measured in different units.
> 
> YT624 = 6HP and 24 inches
> YT660 = 6HP and 60 cm


Yeah it's what I thought... Just find it odd that they were sold in 2015 as 624 and later in 2018+ (I may be wrong for the exact years), and sold as a 660 in 2016 ? 

Will call the dealer tomorrow to have more info on this


----------

